# Chopin concerto in f minor tremolos



## imiwiz

I was playing Chopin's concerto n. 2 in f minor and I wondered how to play the tremolos in the first movement (measures 179,180 and 335, 336).

I thought I have to play two fourths (g+d and e♭+b) but in another edition, they write it note by note like g+e♭ and d+b.

What do you think and how do you play it? Thank you.


----------

